# Help! Aristocraft engine-18v drill batt.power



## callmeIshmael2 (May 28, 2012)

My best bud has asked for help with his first garden layout. Instead of track power, he's using an 18-v battery power setup, using an 18-volt drill battery. Is there any trick to the Pos/Neg setup going from the battery to the transmitter? It's not running the loco yet. Sorry for my ignorance on the subject...Wd. appreciate any thoughts or directions to look.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Transmitter? The locomotive has a receiver, I presume that's where the 18V battery is. You obviously have to connect it with the correct polarity...

I'm assuming some kind of command for the locomotive, right?


----------

